# How to fill in my EOI Experience Section with this ACS Result



## tabish_mb (Feb 18, 2016)

Dear,

I am a Business Analyst with over 8 years of experience in ICT and over 6 years in the Business System Analysis field. With all my credentials, I just got my ACS recently where I have got my complete 8 years of experience verified but only last 4 years and 1 month is accepted as relevant. When I check with them, they mentioned that my Bachelors of Engineering – Computer Information & System was not closely related, therefore, they deducted my 4 years of experience and my experience is counted from Jan 2012. Now with this assessment report I am getting total of 60 points in my respective occupation i.e. 261111 – ICT Business Analyst, whereas, I should have 65 due to my 6+ years of relevant experience. At the same time if I apply for state NSW or Victoria nomination I make it to 65 where I should have 70.

Furthermore, I need advice in order to fill my EOI experience section. You can see my experience listed below along with their ACS approval.

01; Senior Engineer; Jan 2008 to Jun 2008; ACS Marked as: Not Relevant
02; Architect; Jul 2008 to Jun 2009; ACS Marked as: Not Relevant
03; Business System Analyst; Jul 2009 to Jun 2010; ACS Marked as: Relevant, but not counted due to my BE not closely related to the occupation.
04; Senior Business System Analyst; Jul 2010 to Dec 2012; ACS Marked as: Relevant, but accepted only from Jan 2012 onwards.
05; Technical Lead – ICT; Jan 2013 to Feb 2016; ACS Marked as: Relevant

Therefore, please advise me how to fill my EOI Experience because if I make it according to the experience which I have, it counts for more years than what is approved by ACS. Or if all of these experience can be verified by DIAC or State itself than I should simply apply and process my case. Actually I don’t want to risk all my money or ban for atleast three years in later rejection by DIAC for not matching my ACS report.

Looking for support and quick response.



Regards,


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Tabish,

Could you paste the below line from your ACS result letter so I could understand and guide you further?

The following employment after* "Month Year"* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.


Regards,


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

tabish_mb said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a Business Analyst with over 8 years of experience in ICT and over 6 years in the Business System Analysis field. With all my credentials, I just got my ACS recently where I have got my complete 8 years of experience verified but only last 4 years and 1 month is accepted as relevant. When I check with them, they mentioned that my Bachelors of Engineering &#150; Computer Information & System was not closely related, therefore, they deducted my 4 years of experience and my experience is counted from Jan 2012. Now with this assessment report I am getting total of 60 points in my respective occupation i.e. 261111 &#150; ICT Business Analyst, whereas, I should have 65 due to my 6+ years of relevant experience. At the same time if I apply for state NSW or Victoria nomination I make it to 65 where I should have 70.
> 
> ...


Mention all your job episodes one by one and mark them irrelavent till the date acs mentioned as relavent, which is for you jan 2012 after which all your episodes are relavent


----------



## atrain (Feb 2, 2015)

tabish_mb said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a Business Analyst with over 8 years of experience in ICT and over 6 years in the Business System Analysis field. With all my credentials, I just got my ACS recently where I have got my complete 8 years of experience verified but only last 4 years and 1 month is accepted as relevant. When I check with them, they mentioned that my Bachelors of Engineering &#150; Computer Information & System was not closely related, therefore, they deducted my 4 years of experience and my experience is counted from Jan 2012. Now with this assessment report I am getting total of 60 points in my respective occupation i.e. 261111 &#150; ICT Business Analyst, whereas, I should have 65 due to my 6+ years of relevant experience. At the same time if I apply for state NSW or Victoria nomination I make it to 65 where I should have 70.
> 
> ...


Mention all your job episodes one by one and mark them irrelevant till the date acs mentioned as relevant, which is for you Jan 2012 after which all your episodes are relavent


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

atrain said:


> Mention all your job episodes one by one and mark them irrelevant till the date acs mentioned as relevant, which is for you Jan 2012 after which all your episodes are relavent


How do you mark a job as irrelevant?

In the EOI, is there an option as such? It is a flash window to key in details and the information pop out says that it should be based on the assessing authority outcome.

Please advise how to include additional irrelevant years of employment, I need to do the same too.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

I think you have to tick a box that says this particular job is not closely related to my occupation.


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi Tabish,

Here is the key:

You should split this period with the same company for 2 entries:

1st Entry: Senior Business System Analyst - From Jul 2010 - To Dec 2011 - Mark as Not Relevant.
2nd entry: Senior Business System Analyst - From Jan 2012 - To Dec 2012 - Mark as Relevant.
3rd entry: Technical Lead – ICT - From Jan 2013 - To <leave it blank as this your current company & still working> - Mark as Relevant

Hope you get it. Revert me for any doubts.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Attentionseeker said:


> I think you have to tick a box that says this particular job is not closely related to my occupation.


Ok, understand .Thank you.


----------



## Prakashmatuwani (Dec 22, 2015)

Hello Friends, 

I am applying for 189 and 190 visa under 263111 anzsco code... i have following queries related to eoi form... i request if someone can please answer following queries.

1: While filling eoi, i need to enter my reference number for english exam. When i looked at my pte score card, i found "pte taker number" and "registration number". Which of these should i enter ?

2 : i have total 5.7 years of experience. However ACS deducted 2 years of my initial experience to adjust my education. While filling my experience detail in EOI, should i enter all my experience or just 3.7 years which ACS has mentioned as relevant ?


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

*ACS Clarification for Local experience*

HI Folks,

I am in a similar situation but with a different case scenario

I have one year of local experience in Sydney and 7 years of overseas experience. But while applying for my ACS i have not split my details categorically into different countries. Below is how the ACS letter looks like;

*Recieved in ACS:*

Dates: 05/07 - 05/15 (8 Years)
Employer : XYZ
Country: INDIA

Now of my total 8 years, it actually has been like 7 years in India and 1 year in Sydney.
Ideally i should have split up into two and submitted while filing ACS as below.

*Actual wanted in ACS*

Dates: 05/07 - 05/15 (7 Years)
Employer : XYZ
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 05/15 (1 Year)
Employer : XYZ
Country: SYDNEY

Now my query is can I claim additional 5 points for my stay in Sydney? Although my ACS letter does not claim so. I have a point to contend that all I just mentioned in ACS filing for the XYZ company which still holds valid. And additionally, I hold all the supporting documents to prove that I had my one year stint in Sydney. 

Please opine!!


----------



## tabish_mb (Feb 18, 2016)

Dear All,

Apologies for late response. Anyhow, thabks for your support and help.

As per the sugesstion i will be spliting my experience.

And as requested, 
My acs has accepted my work experience from jan 2012

Furthermore, i just need one more advice.
Based on my case, i.e ict business analyst 261111application with 60+5 SS and ielts min 7 and acs approved exp from jan 2012, what are my chances with 190 for NSW or VIC.
If you can suggest me as well which state is better for me and quickest, i will be greatful.

Looking forward for your usual support and cooperation.



Regards,


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

tabish_mb said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a Business Analyst with over 8 years of experience in ICT and over 6 years in the Business System Analysis field. With all my credentials, I just got my ACS recently where I have got my complete 8 years of experience verified but only last 4 years and 1 month is accepted as relevant. When I check with them, they mentioned that my Bachelors of Engineering – Computer Information & System was not closely related, therefore, they deducted my 4 years of experience and my experience is counted from Jan 2012. Now with this assessment report I am getting total of 60 points in my respective occupation i.e. 261111 – ICT Business Analyst, whereas, I should have 65 due to my 6+ years of relevant experience. At the same time if I apply for state NSW or Victoria nomination I make it to 65 where I should have 70.
> 
> ...


How did you filled it Bro, i am in same situation.
It seems ACS deducted 4 yrs of my experience due to Non ICT Majors. 

If i have experience starting from Nov 2005 but ACS says 
employment after November 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

So should i mark first 4 yrs experience (Nov 2005-Nov 2009) as "related to nominate Occupation" Yes or No?

If "NO" then How do i Split fill this experience in the Skillselect which is with one company between 13/06/2008 & 18/06/2010 while ACS Says employment after November 2009 is considered.


----------

